# the best line for vibes



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i was wondering what kind of line to get for jigging vibes. should it be no stretch super line? should i attatch some kind of leader to that.


thanks bob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

personally,i use10# fireline with a floro or copolymer leader of 18-24 inches attached by a good swivel.works for me,but i know others who use different setups.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Fireline has no stretch and you will feel the Vib-E much better than with mono. Fireline is not transparent and should be used with a mono or fluoro leader. You have two choices on lengths. If you just want a short leader (anything less than 6'), you should use it with a swivel as Misfit suggests. If you run a longer leader (8'-12'), you will need to tie the two together with a double-uni. 

You could tie a double-uni on a short leader, but you shouldn't. The Fireline has no stretch and you will see more leader-knot failures. The long leader acts like a shock absorber and (as Corey mentioned on earlier posts) you also want to have the knot a couple of wraps deep around the reel when the fish is near the boat. If you go with the double-uni, practice it often before you fish with it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just use yo-zuri hybrid or p-line...much simpler than tying leaders and what not...still has super good feel.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've used p-line for a few years,and do like it,but the fireline and short leader give me a better feel of the action and also transmits bites that i wouldn't notice with p-line or any other mono/copolymer.just don't set the drag too tight.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Fireline or Power-Pro with a swivel, 18 to 24 inches of flurocarbon and a #2 Duoloc snap. Use this thru the ice as well as open water Vib-E jigging As well as pump casting. The braided line allows me to feel every light tap on the bait which is especially important with pump casting.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Johnboy you trying to get a yo-yuri hybrid or P-line sponsorship?? Call them up man!!! I use 10lb. Fireline also, you have alot more feel than mono or florocarbon IMO. This is the only good use for fireline I've found.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I wouldn't say it's the only good use. I have found it to be the absolute best for trolling crankbaits. Lets you get to depths not possible with mono without the use of weights/divers. Works well for bottom bouncers, too...giving me a better feel for when they are bouncing the bottom. 

I only buy spinning reels that come with spare spools. One always gets Fireline and the other gets good-old-fashioned Stren. I use the Fireline for jigging and trolling and I use the Stren for Lindy rigs, Roach rigs and slip bobbers.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

When using a swivel do you place it ahead of the leader or just use a uni and then the swivel on the end attaching it to the jig or vibee? I think I am going to the fireline this year, I liked the fluorcarbon and P-Line ok, but it sounds like the set-up that misfit and others use may even work better, thanks.

_Dan Hill


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i connect the short leader to the fireline with a good ball bearing swivel.a #1 duolock crosslock snap makes the connection to the vib-e on the other end.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm big on braided lines just not Fireline, it seems to fray after a while. Power Pro is my #1 line of choice for all applications.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

DAHBEARS - Just like Misfit said...use the swivel (just a swivel, not a snap swivel) to join the leader to the main line. Use a Palomar knot to tie the Fireline to one end of the swivel, then an improved clinch knot to tie the leader to the other end of the swivel. 

Never use a snap swivel on a Vib-E or other blade bade. It's too long and you'll get tangled in the hooks on the cast. The lightest swivel you'll find give the best action and that's a Duolock. The only time I use a snap swivel is on an inline spinner. 

I can't speak for or against Powerline...never tried it. Maybe next time...


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks for all of the advise. what size do u guys like to use?ive have mostly 3/16 should i go bigger? thanks again



bob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2 ounce is the size i use most,but i keep a few in 3/16-3/8(shallower water/picky fish) and 5/8,3/4 for deeper water/current.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is very helpful/useful, I really appreciate it. Definately will be trying this tpy of set-up(s) this year, thanks again.

_Dan Hill


----------

